# eukanuba



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

Whenever i got chester (if you read my intro when i first came to sm, you know that i didnt get him from a very good breeder) he was eating eukanuba and they recommended that I keep feeding it to him. Well, inexperienced dog owner that I was, I fed him what was in the "puppy pack" which was a small bag of eukanuba, which he didnt seem to care for. The vet never said anything about his diet (and still hasnt) and I was wondering, is Eukanuba a bad food? It seems like most of the people that I know that have small dogs, started out on eukanuba. I never actually went out and bought any at the store because he didnt seem to care for it. Back to my question though? Any thoughts on this food? Any ideas of why lots of breeders start pups out on this food?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

There are some really good threads about food on this site, in the archives. Here's one:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...amp;hl=dog+food

What I can tell you is this, Eukanuba is probably "OK". I don't think many people on this site use it. I use a combination of Solid Gold and Stella and Chewys. You could get 20 responses to your question with 20 different food recommendations. Good luck!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Funny that both of my maltese were on Eukanuba from the breeder when I got them but it always seems to causing itching and scratching, so I took each one off of it soon after. I feed Natural Balance Organic right now.


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

We are still in the stage of trying different foods, Science Diet worked really well with him but I didnt like the ingredients.. I didnt even buy it, the vet gave it to us. Hes on Natural Balance duck and potatoe and he eats it, but his poop smells awful and he has gas







I was just curious about why so many breeders start their pups out on Eukanuba though


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If I recall, you got Chester at only seven weeks old from a breeder with a booth at a local flea market. Obviously, this breeder wasn't too concerned about the health of her puppies or where they ended up. I don't think you could expect her to be feeding them premium food! Breeders like this often scrimp on anything to save a buck, often getting rid of the puppies before even vaccinating them.

Eukanuba certainly isn't the worst food out there, but there are a lot that are better.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Princess eats Eukanuba. I've tried many diff foods but she doesn't seem to like them. So I've kept her on Eukanuba. It works, she's healthy, no tear stains, her coat is fine but most importantly- she's not hungry. Its more important for me that she eats. So even if it does not have the best ingredients, the fact that she eats it over anything else makes it the perfect food for her. 

I give her Innova for her treats, but it's rich and can make her poop soft so she doesn't get it regularly.

my newbie eats nutra ultra.... I think it is important to find them something with good ingredients but at the same time, it has to be something they will eat.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Mine are on Iams which someone told me was almost the same exact food as Eukanuba, but less expensive. Made by the same company and easier to obtain for me. My boys do excellent on it. My groomer swears by Eukanuba for her boxers. I think each dog is different and each doggy parent has to feed their babies what they are comfortable with as well as what their babies will eat.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree with what Marj said about it--it's ok but certainly not the best. Perri was on it from his breeder as well, but she wasn't reputable anyway... It has brewers rice and corn meal as the 2nd and 3rd ingredients (the lamb formula anyway), and those are just cheap fillers--thank goodness no by-products though. Thanks to SM, I started to learn about good food, ingredients, ect and went from there. I was amazed at how many really premium dog foods are out there! After researching lots of different foods, I switched him to a really good one. Yes, he did fine on the Eukanuba, but why feed an "ok" food when you can feed a super premium one? I would go here and read read read on this food forum, and then go to some sites that sell good food, and start reading about the various foods and formulations to find one that fits your dog best.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Coco was on Eukanuba when I got her from her breeder. She has no stains from tearing, and she seems to eat well. I have stayed with it. When she starts adult food in a month or so, I may change. I hesitated to change, because the breeder said she found that it caused less tearing than any of the other foods she had tried.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> Whenever i got chester (if you read my intro when i first came to sm, you know that i didnt get him from a very good breeder) he was eating eukanuba and they recommended that I keep feeding it to him. Well, inexperienced dog owner that I was, I fed him what was in the "puppy pack" which was a small bag of eukanuba, which he didnt seem to care for. The vet never said anything about his diet (and still hasnt) and I was wondering, is Eukanuba a bad food? It seems like most of the people that I know that have small dogs, started out on eukanuba. I never actually went out and bought any at the store because he didnt seem to care for it. Back to my question though? Any thoughts on this food? Any ideas of why lots of breeders start pups out on this food?[/B]



I fed Eukanuba for probably 20 or more years but no longer feed it. I do not think it is a bad dog food but the company has changed hands (I think(??) they were bought by proctor & Gamble...not sure) and the formula was changed at that time. It used to be one of the easiest premium foods to get and I don't think a lot of people (even breeders) are aware that it has changed so many continue to feed it. The breeder I got Mia from fed it and when I brought her home I switched her to Sammy's Snacks (kibble) and Merrick canned and her coat began to improve immediately.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is a neat website where you can compare the ingredients in various pet foods.

http://www.naturapet.com/display.php?d=comp-wiz


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I still feed Eukanuba since all my kids like the food - the pieces are so tiny too which they like. I mix the food in with Royal Canin 28 for the maltese right now. In the past, I have also fed Natural Balance, and Wellness for extended periods of time. However, one or more kids didn't like it. I got sick of buying different foods for each one so now I stick with what works for all of them. The thing is that they don't eat that much dry food as I also feed wet and home cooked foods.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't think it's a bad food at all. Nemo used to be on it and he did great, but then he started to get tired of it so after I went through all the crap of trying different foods, I finally stayed with Wellness. Whatever he does best on is great! Stick with that

ANDREA~


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*<span style="font-family:Comic">Two of our three came to us being on Eukanuba, Micro and Wookie.

I recall long ago when Eukanuba was THE food to feed your dog. I do not feel it's a bad food now, it's just there are so many other better foods.

We have gone through a few foods and have come to Natural Balance Ultra. A few we tried were, Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul, CS for the Dog Lover's Soul, Canidae, Wee Bits and Innova. We also have tried every other flavor of Natural Balance, all to no avail, they like the Ultra and don't seem to have negitive effects from it.

Good luck food hunting!
Melanie
</span>*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think a lot of breeders with toy breeds use Eukanuba because the puppy kibble is so small and you don't have to soak it in water to enable the toys to eat it. It's not a "bad" food but it isn't the best anymore either. At one time it did have a good reputation, but the forumals have changed over the years and other foods have better ratings now.

Since the formal for Eukanuba has changed, the dogs that I've seen don't seem to like it at all. By the way, Iams and Eukanuba are owned by the same company so their formulas are similar although Eukanuba is supposed to be their premium brand.

As other SM members have said, there are a lot of other brands that most SM members are using an recommending. Right now I am feeding Royal Canin for Yorkies as this seems to be a brand that Lacie will eat (which is rare) and it is a good brand of food.

I would like to get the Solid Gold Wee Bits but haven't been able to find it here.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you know that they also changed the formula for Royal Canin a few years ago?

It used to be THE premium food out there years ago before premium foods became popular. I fed it to my cat about fifteen years ago until it became too hard to find. I was so thrilled when I started being able to find it easily again, but the owner of the local pet boutique told me that when Waltham started marketing it under their name here in the US and "mainstreamed" it to stores like Petsmart, they changed the formula and started adding cheap fillers like corn. They won't carry it anymore for that reason.

It's still not "bad" food, probably on the same scale as Eukanuba, but is no longer considerd a premium food.

I still have one cat who won't eat anything else, though!


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

I am a big fan of Natural Balance. My babies are on the organic one and they all love it. Plus the kibbels are smaller. I have done lots of research on dog foods. Another thing is the best dog food will be made in CA. They have the best restrictions on what can go into dog food. A lot of dog foods that are owned by mega companys are not good at all. I have also read that they use road kill and animals that have been ethunized in them. I know of a truck driver that picks up the dead animals and carries to the dog food plants. I believe this is why so many animals are unhealthy and getting cancer and so many other things wrong with them. It`s all about greed. You can do a research on line and find out all sorts of info about it.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I am new to the forums but I noticed the posts
about using Eukanuba food, I was recently using
but have found out through a friend who is a 

Homeopath and dog breeder and also from another
breeder that the Canine contol here in South Australia
no longer endorses the use of Eukanuba products
and does not use them as sponsers for dogshows, as
it has been brought to notice that the food is not the
best to use as used over a long time it can be harmful


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

For what it's worth, Kosmo is on Natural Balance Duck and Potato and he LOVES it! Good luck!


----------

